# The official FNP45, place of congregation.



## fattsgalore (Jan 20, 2007)

Well when anyone gets reall info on the pistol drop it here so the masses can appreciate the feed back.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

I am looking forward to seeing one myself


----------



## mbott (Oct 3, 2007)

I'm hoping to be able to add some first hand information in about 10 days. 

-- 
Mike


----------



## dovehunter (Dec 18, 2007)

*45*

Just called them today and they said the 45's are coming out "soon" they have been saying this for more than a year. Talked to a Canadian gun manufaturer (no names pls) who was in a big show and he recommended to me to wait about 6 months after it comes out. The proto type at the show according to him "did not even work". I've waited this long, willing to wait a few more months, but after that, my money goes to the Canadians.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

We have an FN rep that does Q&As at the FN Forum. They were supposed to come out in Nov. At the end of Nov, I asked again at the last Q&A. We were told that there was a holdup with the extractors, but it had been solved - and it would be "very soon."

I am now hearing Jan 08 from other sources... So, we'll see. I think it will be soon. Look how long it took for the HK45.

And, the next Beretta Storm 45 PX4 is now rumored to be a Summer 08 release....

Things take time.


----------



## PX4 Storm (Apr 14, 2007)

The Beretta PX4 45 is out NOW! See: http://www.berettaforum.net/vb/showthread.php?t=30849

I hope FN decides to get on the ball and get those FNP45s that are "piled up to the ceiling" in the FN warehouse out the door and onto dealer shelves.



Shipwreck said:


> We have an FN rep that does Q&As at the FN Forum. They were supposed to come out in Nov. At the end of Nov, I asked again at the last Q&A. We were told that there was a holdup with the extractors, but it had been solved - and it would be "very soon."
> 
> I am now hearing Jan 08 from other sources... So, we'll see. I think it will be soon. Look how long it took for the HK45.
> 
> ...


----------



## MAF59 (Feb 12, 2008)

*Delivery this week*



fattsgalore said:


> Well when anyone gets reall info on the pistol drop it here so the masses can appreciate the feed back.


I should be picking mine up Thurs or Friday. Driving straight to the range.
:smt023


----------



## Charlie (May 13, 2006)

MAF59 said:


> I should be picking mine up Thurs or Friday. Driving straight to the range.
> :smt023


Don't forget a range report and pictures of your new baby!!! :smt023


----------



## hideit (Oct 3, 2007)

any update? 
the last post was february and it is now august


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Yea, they've been out for a little while now. Several FNP45 owners at the FN Forum...


----------



## duckdon (Jun 13, 2008)

Still waiting for California approval...


----------



## toolboxluis (Jul 23, 2008)

i am waiting for the other new fnp-45 the military one 
this is the link to the information

http://fnforum.net/viewtopic.php?t=9126


----------



## craigavtek (Nov 22, 2008)

*FNP-45 Matte Stainless*

I just got my FNP-45 about 10 days ago. I've put 100 rounds through it and absolutely love the gun. It came with 3 24rnd mags, interchangable backstraps, ambidextrous controls, a manufacturer's hard case and gun lock. I highly recommend this pistol! I got mine for $595 and have since seen it for more and for less at various sites on the net. Here's a few pics to check out...


----------



## RonH (Oct 12, 2008)

I got mine a few months ago for $580. That was for the gun, Uplula mag loader, a few boxes of ammo and a .45 cleaning kit. 
For some reason they do not seem to be very popular. 
Odd since I think it is a far better pistol than any other poly gun.

It would be nice if more folks bought them. Then the aftermarket will kick in.
It's been pretty slow getting stuff. 
There are a few places making holsters, I carry mine in a Crossbreed supertuck. Took 4 days to get it.









Ameriglo will have front and rear night sights available the first of next year.
It looks to be green only for now. There is a thread on fnforum.net on a group buy. Looks like $60 a set.


----------



## hideit (Oct 3, 2007)

this gun has not shown up at my local gs
when it does ........
i think this will take off when more of them show up
it has everything and even matches all the favorite choices on the recent post of "design your gun" (or something along those lines)
i love the 1911 but this one has it all


----------

